# php, iframe, autoreload



## henkolitenkttsstt (14. März 2007)

Servus.

Ich bin grade dabei eine Seite zu machen, welche in periodischen Abständen den Inhalt neu laden muss.

Es soll so aussehen, dass auf der Seite nur ein Iframe geladen wird, worin andere html Dokumente geladen werden.

Die Daten, welche Seite reingeladen werden soll, steht in einer Datenbank. Die Zeit die die Seite angezeigt werden soll auch.

Ich würde dafür am liebsten php verwenden.

Mit print("iframe src=..."); kann ich ja den Iframe laden.
Die Zeitverzögerung ist mit sleep(sekunden) ja auch kein Problem.

Momentan habe ich nur das Thema, dass beim zweiten laden des iframes ein neuer Iframe unter dem dem ersten gemacht wird. (was ja eig. auch logisch ist )

Hat jemand ne Idee, wie ich das hinbekommen kann, dass der erste Iframe verschwindet und dafür ein neuer gemacht wird?

Muss die Seite neu geladen werden? oder hat man ggf. irgendwie die Möglichkeit eine Art Container Objekt zu erstellen, welches man "einfach" einen  neuen Inhalt zuweisen kann?

Wäre super wenn jemand ne Idee hätte, ich bin langsam am verzweifeln, weil ich nach 2 Stunden googlen keinen für mich brauchbaren Lösungsansatz gefunden habe :\


----------



## Gumbo (14. März 2007)

Du könntest die Quelle des Inline Frames mit JavaScript ändern. Oder das darin geladene Dokument bestimmt das nachfolgende. Mit PHP – das schätze ich mal aufgrund der Funktionen print() und sleep() – ist dort nicht viel zu machen.


----------



## LOK (14. März 2007)

du koenntest auch in der i-Frame-Seite ein Meta-Refresh reinmachen (und das ganze halt als PHP, der bei jedem reload was anderes anzeigt)
Solltest du kein direkten zugriff auf den Kontent haben (wobei du wegen Urheberrecht echt vorsichtig sein musst), koenntest du auch in der iFrame eine PHP-Datei mit wiederum einer normalen Frame, die die Seite beinhaltet laden. die PHP datei hat dabei einen Meta-Refresh... bei jedem neulanden, hat das Frameset auf der PHP datei dann einen anderen SRC


----------

